
Fracking produces tons of radioactive waste. What should we do with it? - state_machine
http://grist.org/business-technology/fracking-produces-tons-of-radioactive-waste-what-should-we-do-with-it/
======
Cypher
Why not use the oil it pumps out to power itself rather the radioactive stuff?

